# Het vriesvak laadt ijs aan => Spaans



## eno2

Het vriesvak laadt ijs aan => Spaans.

Het zal wel geen goed Nederlands zijn, aanladen.

Het vriesvak zet ijs aan?

Hoe luidt dat in goed Nederlands en bijgevolg in het Spaans, dat ik natuurlijk ook niet vind in vertaling.

La caja congeladora de la nevera se estropea de hielo.

Zeer slecht, ik weet het...


----------



## Peterdg

Ik zou het zo zeggen:

"La caja congeladora de la nevera se cubre de hielo".

Ik zou zeker niet "estropearse" gebruiken: dat betekent "kapot gaan".

In het Nederlands zou ik zeggen: "er zet zich ijs af op het vriesvak".


----------



## bibibiben

Interessante kwestie. 

Als ik het informeel mag houden, zou ik zeggen: het vriesvak maakt (te veel) ijs aan. Of nog wat informeler: het ijs hoopt zich op in het vriesvak. Of misschien wel: ik heb last van ijsaangroei in het vriesvak.

Deze variant zou ook kunnen, maar benadrukt naar mijn mening te weinig dat er sprake is van hinderlijke aangroei: er zet zich ijs af in het vriesvak. Het kan dan namelijk ook gaan om een alleszins te hanteren ijsafzetting van een paar millimeter.

Ik vraag me nu af hoe anderen spreken over die altijd maar groeiende ijshoop in het vriesvak. Het moet toch een veelvoorkomend, herkenbaar 
probleem zijn ...

Ik heb trouwens ook geen flauw idee hoe je dit hinderlijke vriesvakverschijnsel in andere talen het beste kunt uitdrukken en ben dan ook benieuwd met welke vondsten andere forumleden zullen komen.


----------



## eno2

Het gaat over ijsafzetting. Maar als het over het werkwoord gaat, gebruiken we blijkbaar "ijs afzetten " niet. Dan heet het: ijs aanmaken. 
Ijsafzetting heb je ook op vleugels van vliegtuigen.


Peterdg said:


> Ik zou het zo zeggen:
> 
> "La caja congeladora de la nevera se cubre de hielo".
> 
> Ik zou zeker niet "estropearse" gebruiken: dat betekent "kapot gaan".
> 
> In het Nederlands zou ik zeggen: "er zet zich ijs af op het vriesvak".


Probleem: in en op, binnen en buiten. Er zet zich overal ijs af, in en op het vriesvak....
En de klep is wel degelijk kapot gegaan door ze te proberen te openen tegen de weerstand van de ijsafzetting in. 

En heu: moet men eigenlijk niet zeggen: Het ijsvak vriest enorm aan (aanvriezen)? Neen, aanvriezen valt niet te vinden, laat staan te vertalen. Slechts één resultaat bij encyclo: aanvriezen = aanbakken!


----------



## eno2

Ik heb ook verwante problemen met ruiten die aanwasemen, en hoe dat correct te zeggen, in Spaans en Nederlands. Ik plaatst het hier i.p.v. een nieuwe draad te openen. Is dat correct,"de ruiten wasemen aan? In mijn dialect heb ik ook bedomen en beslaan  voorhanden.

Naar het schijnt is alleen "beslagen ruiten" correct en  niet bedompt of aangewasemd.





> Taaladvies:
> Wat is correct: _bedampte ruiten_, _bedompte ruiten_, _bedoomde ruiten_, _aangedampte ruiten_, _aangeslagen ruiten_, _beslagen ruiten_ of _bewasemde ruiten_?
> 
> 
> 
> *Antwoord*
> Standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied is _beslagen_ _ruiten_. Standaardtaal in België zijn _aangedampte ruiten _en_ bewasemde ruiten_. Het is onduidelijk of we _aangeslagen_ en _bedampte ruiten_ tot de standaardtaal in België kunnen rekenen. _Bedompte ruiten_ en _bedoomde ruiten_ zijn in elk geval geen standaardtaal.



Haha, mijn "beslagen"- dialect is correct....

Ik ga nog beslagen raken in Nederlands op mijn oude dag, terwijl ik het nooit meer spreek...


----------



## AllegroModerato

Voor ijs in het vriesvak kun je ook het werkwoord _acumular _gebruiken: _Hay acumulación de hielo en el congelador_/_Se acumula hielo en el congelador_.

Beslagen ruiten: _ventanas empañadas_


----------



## eno2

AllegroModerato said:


> Voor ijs in het vriesvak kun je ook het werkwoord _acumular _gebruiken: _Hay acumulación de hielo en el congelador_/_Se acumula hielo en el congelador_.
> 
> Beslagen ruiten: _ventanas empañadas_


si


----------



## bibibiben

_Bewasemde ruiten_ vind ik wel leuk klinken. Die ga ik erin houden.


----------



## Self-taught

Wij zeggen ook: el congelador está lleno de hielo. De vriesvak is vol met ijs. Maar als 't  gebeurt keer op keer wij zeggen ook *se llena* in plaats van *está lleno*.
A/ Wat is er met de vriesvlak? ¿Qué le pasa al congelador?
B/ Hij wordt vol met ijs (bedoeld keer op keer). Que se llena de hielo.

Ik hoop ik heb dit goed uitgelegd.


----------



## Peterdg

Self-taught said:


> Ik hoop ik heb dit goed uitgelegd.


Uitstekend!!!!


----------



## Self-taught

#10 Lekker, hoor! 
Nog iets; ik heb nooit gehoord "La caja congeladora de la nevera". Dit is te lang. Wij zeggen gewoon el congelador, en klaar.


----------



## eno2

Self-taught said:


> Wij zeggen ook: el congelador está lleno de hielo. De vriesvak is vol met ijs. Maar als 't  gebeurt keer op keer wij zeggen ook *se llena* in plaats van *está lleno*.
> A/ Wat is er met de vriesvlak? ¿Qué le pasa al congelador?
> B/ Hij wordt vol met ijs (bedoeld keer op keer). Que se llena de hielo.
> 
> Ik hoop ik heb dit goed uitgelegd.


si si gracias


----------



## eno2

Self-taught said:


> #10 Lekker, hoor!
> Nog iets; ik heb nooit gehoord "La caja congeladora de la nevera". Dit is te lang. Wij zeggen gewoon el congelador, en klaar.


Pero pero no toda la nevera se llena de hielo. Solo la caja superior, que es una caja congeladora. Tengo una nevera, no un congelador.


----------



## Self-taught

Bueno, si hace falta especificar, que podría darse en el caso de tener que repararla, adelante. Pero normalmente diciendo simplemente congelador en conversaciones cotidianas ya es suficiente, aunque sea una nevera con congelador. Yo tengo una nevera con congelador. Esto sería un frigorífico que en su mayor parte es nevera y la parte o compartimento superior es congelador. Un frigorífico con congelador puede tener una puerta para la nevera y otra puerta para separar mejor el congelador. En el caso de mi frigorífico, el compartimento del congelador está en la parte inferior y tiene tres cajones, y el resto del frigorífico es la nevera.

Bueno, dicho todo esto mi intención no es enseñarte cómo es un frigorífico, sino que veas que en ningún momento he utilizado los términos caja congeladora de la nevera. Simplemente lo simplifico diciendo solamente congelador. Pero bueno, cada uno puede describir las cosas como mejor le parezca en cada momento.


----------



## eno2

Vale. Como no soy nativo a veces tengo que explicarlo como puedo sin saber o no si corresponde con lo de los castellano-hablantes nativos.


----------



## Self-taught

Prima. U kunt proberen te zeggen el congelador met uw canarischen vrienden en buren. Ze zullen u begrijpen zonder problemen. Uw spaans is erg goed.


----------

